# Cooking temp in a lang 36



## ndelo (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey all,

I have been cooking on a WSM for many years. I always ran it around 235ish and was happy with my results.

Recently I have upgraded to a Lang 36 and have some questions about cooking temperatures.

When I fire it up initially, it gets close to 300, and then I let it drop down to about 275 after adding food. It seems to want to run in the 250-275 range. Anything lower and the fire starts to go out and/or the stack starts to get smokey and loses that nice clear heat/thin-blue-smoke quality.

The food I have been cooking has turned out great, and my cooking times are obviously down, being I'm cooking at a high temp now.

But I am just curious, can these things be run at a lower temp? If so, what am I doing wrong?

Any advice?


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've never used a Lang, but have done a bit of research on them. A 36 stretch is one of those "someday" items. 
Anyway, it's my understanding that the optimal situation in that type of smoker is to have all vents wide open and the fire burning hot. To that end, you either end up cooking at whatever temperature it decides it wants to run, or you control the temperature with the size of the fire. My guess is that as you get more familiar with your new smoker you'll learn how it likes to run and controlling the heat will become second nature. 
Congrats on the upgrade and good luck!


----------



## glocksrock (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a 48 patio and I find that I'm getting the same results as you are as far as temps. I kinda prefer the higher temps as I find that the extra heat gets the reverse flow plate hot so it sears the fat drippings better than in the 225ish range. You will still get great results either way.


----------



## icyhot (Apr 27, 2015)

I have the 36 stretch and I just run a smaller fire and use smaller splits when time to add wood


----------



## ndelo (Apr 27, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> I have a 48 patio and I find that I'm getting the same results as you are as far as temps. I kinda prefer the higher temps as I find that the extra heat gets the reverse flow plate hot so it sears the fat drippings better than in the 225ish range. You will still get great results either way.


Yes, I find I'm preferring the higher temps and do like to hear the fat sizzle as it hits the plate.

So far my ribs have turned out better than I have ever gotten them when in a WSM when running at around 275. However, I find I think I prefer whole roaster chickens done closer to 225 for longer periods of time. They took around 4.5 hours in my WSM. But now they take half that running at a higher temp in the Lang.

Maybe I'll try cooking a chicken in the warmer box next time I have ribs on as see how they turn out.


----------

